
The characters “U+” are an ASCIIfied version of the MULTISET UNION “⊎” character - bpierre
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1273693/why-is-u-used-to-designate-a-unicode-code-point/8891122#8891122
======
sbierwagen
Blogspam, kinda. Source is [http://unicode.org/mail-arch/unicode-
ml/y2005-m11/0060.html](http://unicode.org/mail-arch/unicode-
ml/y2005-m11/0060.html)

